# 15" vs 16" rims



## equinox_76 (Jan 20, 2005)

I know there have been some discussion on tire size, and it is possible to actually get roughly the same wheel size on 15", but has anyone actually tried it and if so, anything I must be extra careful with when buying ??

I might have a deal on used 15" steel rims and they seem to fit on the XTrail (tight but they fit) but I haven't tried them with a tire on so I'm kind of wary... 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I've heard of dropping down an inch in rim size in the winter to allow the use of a taller, narrower snow tire. Never tried it myself. You have to be careful with the size and aspect ratio to get a tire that is nearly identical in diameter to the original.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Calculators*



equinox_76 said:


> I know there have been some discussion on tire size, and it is possible to actually get roughly the same wheel size on 15", but has anyone actually tried it and if so, anything I must be extra careful with when buying ??
> 
> I might have a deal on used 15" steel rims and they seem to fit on the XTrail (tight but they fit) but I haven't tried them with a tire on so I'm kind of wary...
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.


These MAY help............

http://www.1010tires.com/TireSizeCalculator.asp

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp

As Slickride said - it's important to get it as close as possible.

Am I right in thinking that the XE model of the X-Trail comes with 15" rims, whereas the SE & LE come with 16" ??

If that's the case, then just find out what's on the XE model and match that.....

Hope this helps.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

*15" Do Fit*

Hi,

I have 15" Snow Tires on my X. The rims are very close (~10mm) to the front calipers, but they fit, and I've had no issues this winter. I have a tire size of P205/75R15, but P215/70R15 will also give you the same overall wheel diameter as the factory P215/65R16 tires. In my search for winter tires, most tire shops had an optional 15" rim part number in their catalogues. Best of luck.

Ken


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

My X came stock with 15 inch steel rims so there should be no problem trying them on yours for winter.


----------



## Gadus morhua (Jan 20, 2006)

Terranismo said:


> My X came stock with 15 inch steel rims so there should be no problem trying them on yours for winter.


Hi, folks. I have been looking to get 15" steel rims and winter tires for my 2005 XT to save against buying 16" rims and tires. I just spoke with my Nissan dealer and was told you can't use 15" rims because of the rear brake calipers would be in the way.

With all the discussions about downsizing rims and tires here, I am wondering exactly what size 15" rims people are using here in Canada? I approached Canadian Tire but they do not even list the X-Trail in their system!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

I'm not sure why Nissan Canada are saying that the 15" won't fit but here in Australia the base model comes with 15" steel rims and the two models up come with 16" alloys.

It is worth noting that BOTH 15" and 16" wheels share exactly the same bolt pattern and offset and the rolling diameter of the 15" and 16" tyres is the same, so there is no problem at all downsizing to 15" as long as you stick to the same offset (which is 40)

P.S. My exy came with 15" steel rims from Japan, the dealer upgraded them to 15 alloy wheels and I then upgraded them to 16" alloys and now have 18" 

ALL share exactly the same offset and no problems with the calipers or full steering lock either.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

It's curious if the units that come with the 15 inch wheels have the same size breaks as the units that come with 16 inch wheels.

I don't have the specs. , but it's obviously no problem going up to 16 inch wheels from 15's but if the units having the 16 's have larger breaks then it's difficult to go down in size.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

golfer said:


> It's curious if the units that come with the 15 inch wheels have the same size breaks as the units that come with 16 inch wheels.
> 
> I don't have the specs. , but it's obviously no problem going up to 16 inch wheels from 15's but if the units having the 16 's have larger breaks then it's difficult to go down in size.


All brakes which includes calipers and discs are the same across all model xtrails (worldwide) except the GT which has more advanced brakes. I can only assume that Nissan Canada were concerned about the offset of the 15" alloys in which case the inner edge of the rim would be too close to the calipers.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Hi all,

As I mentioned in my post above, most reputable dedicated tire shops (ones who specialize in tires) should have a part number for a 15" rim size that fits the X-Trail. I have 15" winter rims that have no clearance issues.

Cheers,
Ken


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm interested in purchasing 15" rims for my o5 X-Trail (for snow tires). I was hoping to get them from a Auto recycler. Would a 15 " sentra rim fit my XT? I was thinking of putting 205 75 15 tires on, they are alot cheaper than 16" tires.

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Vince, there shouldn't be a problem going from 215/65/16 to the tyre size you selected (205/75/15) but the tire will look pretty narrow in terms of its width. I find that even the factory tyres at 215mm are narrow.

As for using Sentra rims, it is not advisable (even if the offset and stud pattern is the same) as these rims are not 4WD rated and meant for a sedan.

P.S. When selecting tyres please ensure that the load rating is equal or more to the factory ones you currently have. The load rating is stated in the placard on the driver's side door pillar.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I was looking at the 205mm width because a narrower tire gets better traction in snow and slush. I didn't think about the 4WD issue. I just thought that a steal rim would be the same for a light duty 4WD as a sedan. My X-trail doesn't go off road at all, the worst it will see is a gravel road going to the cottage. I will definitely have a look at the load rating before I purchase the tires.

Thanks,
Vince


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> P.S. When selecting tyres please ensure that the load rating is equal or more to the factory ones you currently have. The load rating is stated in the placard on the driver's side door pillar.


Thank you for stating this! I have yet to have anyone trying to sell me tires (including the local Nissan dealer) know what I'm talking about when I bring this up. I shudder to think about how many vehicles (especially small trucks and SUVs) are driving around with inadequate tires, even though they fit.

Do your own tire research, not only for proper size, but also for load and speed ratings. Get a short list of specific tires, and take that with you to the dealer / tire shop.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

aussietrail said:


> As for using Sentra rims, it is not advisable (even if the offset and stud pattern is the same) as these rims are not 4WD rated and meant for a sedan.


I am trying to decide on 15" or 16" steel wheels for the winter. The price difference between the two sizes is $100 on 4 tires (Hankook W409) with rims. 

I didn't know that I'd need special steel rims. I wonder if the tire shops that have been quoting me are taking this in to account?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I doubt you could ever even find someone that could tell you if the rims are "suv" rated. Besides, Anything you do to you xtrail that is going to "overload" a steel rim will likely chew through a tire way faster. The xtrail weighs 1700kg, the sentra 1300kg. The xtrail is a front wheel drive, except when you lose traction, then the rear kicks in, so you have limited force on the wheels anyways. Unless you are trying to rock climb on these rims, I doubt you will have any problems. Just check the lug tightness regularly. Also, just a note, I had those hankooks before on my mazda, and I have to say they were the worst winter tires ever. Just on wet pavement they would spin up at the slightest touch of the throttle. with 4wd, maybe they are better but I hated them.


----------



## jabblie (Apr 1, 2008)

i ran 205 75 r 15 snows for 3 winters with on problem


----------



## airineialex (Oct 10, 2017)

what year?


----------

